# ParamStr -> in Assembler?



## Akilein (20. Februar 2006)

Hi!

vl. kennt hier jemand die Funktion ParamStr in Delphi, welche den Namen der eigenen Exe-Datei zurückliefert ... ich hab lange gesucht, aber nichts der gleichen für Assembler gefunden, kann mir jemand helfen?

THX!


----------

